# Scratched glass tile



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

A very good client for whom we just finished a gorgeous bathroom renovation emailed me with photos of what she thought was a cracked 4x16 glass tile. I went prepared to rip it out and replace but quickly realized it was scratched, not cracked. I'm 99% sure it was not my partner or myself, but, I'm not about to play the blame game with what has been one of my all time favorite customers. Fix it and move on is what's gonna happen. 

Here's my question: does anyone know of a way to polish out a scratch on a glass tile? I had some glass polish my old shower glass guy gave me in case I ever scratched a panel...I never did! I tried it, but only had a rag to try and polish with. I was thinking of some polishing attachment for my fein or using a polishing pad with my dremmel. 

Any ideas? The reason I would rather not remove and replace this tile is, it is set onto Kerdi, right above the shower valve, and is grouted with epoxy. I will if I have to, but would rather not.

Btw, The attached pic is not the offending tile, this was the best pic to show the glass tile!


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Your challenge is if you see white on a dark tile, you are already through the finish and any polishing won't change that... if you can run your thumb nail across and feel the bump of the scratch, I don't think polishing is going to help...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

As long as its clear glass and the color is on the back of the tile I don't see why not. They do make kits to polish glass. I see a guy on here once who done that as a trade. Not seen him around for a good long time but he done shop fronts, car windshields, mirros etc etc from what I remember. That really shouldnt be that hard to get out but the cost in the parts to do it may end up being a lot of $ and be cheaper just to get a glass polish company out there.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> As long as its clear glass and the color is on the back of the tile I don't see why not. They do make kits to polish glass. I see a guy on here once who done that as a trade. Not seen him around for a good long time but he done shop fronts, car windshields, mirros etc etc from what I remember. That really shouldnt be that hard to get out but the cost in the parts to do it may end up being a lot of $ and be cheaper just to get a glass polish company out there.


Thanks, I'm going to see if I can find someone. Well worth the cost to make my people happy!!


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

when that doesn't work just smash the glass tile into lots of pieces and pull it off the Kerdi that way. there is less of a flat area to pull the Kerdi from your backer when removing small pieces.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

jarvis design said:


> Thanks, I'm going to see if I can find someone. Well worth the cost to make my people happy!!


So you are going to spend MORE time on it, and try to find someone instead of just popping the tile off and re-doing it? 

That's a lot more legwork and wasted resources IMHO, but if you are flowing in it, go for it... not my money... Best of luck... 8^)


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I would do what he's doing also. I would want to compromise the membrane and also risk damaging other tiles.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I'd call Braxton brag about polishing out a scratch, they have tools for anything, you have time on your side it is functional. Scratch a glass tile at home and practice on it, when you feel comfortable , take it to the street.
I have a customer coming up that wants verticle glass deco that I cut and bulnosed and polished with 4" dry pads made for granite 3 piece system for 30$ a pad, came out nice.
Concern will be distorting the glass by polishing out the scratch. Some stone worker patented a system for scratched countertops, haven't looked into it though.


----------

